# Canon U.S.A. Launches First PIXMA Inkjet Printers with Built-In Refillable Ink Tank System



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 27, 2016)

```
<em>New PIXMA G-Series MegaTank Printers are Ideal for Users Seeking Convenient, Maintenance-Free Printing</em></p>
<p><strong>MELVILLE, N.Y., December 27, 2016 </strong>– Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, today announced the launch of the new PIXMA G-series MegaTank Printers; PIXMA G1200 MegaTank Single Function Printer, PIXMA G2200 MegaTank All-In-One Printer, PIXMA MegaTank G3200 Wireless¹ All-In-One Printer and PIXMA G4200 MegaTank Wireless All-In-One Printer. This new line of printers is ideal for high-print volume printing environments within home offices, dorm rooms or anywhere a user needs a low-maintenance printer with enhanced connectivity and convenient, high-quality printing.</p>
<p>Each of the PIXMA G-series MegaTank printers feature a front-facing, built-in refillable ink tank system that makes it easy for users to monitor ink levels and refill when needed. Paired with the ink bottle’s spill-resistant tops, the system is designed to provide seamless and clean usability at home and in the office. This new hybrid integrated system of replenishing ink is cost-effective and offers higher page yield than the prior generation of PIXMA printers. The black ink provides up to 6,000 pages² per bottle and the total color ink combination provides up to 7,000 pages². The PIXMA G-series printers’ easy-to-use refillable ink bottles offer substantial ink capacity with 135 ml in the black bottle and 70 ml in each color ink bottle. Another value-added feature for the new PIXMA G-series printers is the initial quick installation set-up timeframe (for ink installation only) which is approximately six minutes³.</p>
<p>“Our PIXMA G-series printer models offer smart design inside and out,” said Yuichi Ishizuka, president and COO, Canon U.S.A., Inc. “Expanding the line of PIXMA printers with the added benefit of a built-in refillable ink tank system highlights Canon’s commitment to continuing to enhance the printing experience in businesses and in the home with genuine Canon print reliability.”</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>Convenient, Customized Printing</strong></p>
<p>One of the key features of the PIXMA G-series MegaTank printers is their overall size and ability to save space. Rather than having bulky side-mounted refillable tanks, all of the printers feature an integrated front-facing refillable ink tank system, allowing users to check ink levels and to refill as needed. Furthermore, the PIXMA G2200 MegaTank All-In-One Printer provides users with the option to print and scan while the PIXMA G3200 and PIXMA G4200 printers have similar functionality, with the PIXMA G4200 model offering an LCD screen and fax option, making it even easier for users to get the most out of their printing experience. The PIXMA G4200 printer also features an automatic document feeder to easily copy and scan multiple documents without having to load them one page at a time.</p>
<p><strong>Brighter, Borderless Photos…Faster</strong></p>
<p>Utilizing new pigment and dye hybrid inks, the PIXMA G-series printers provide crisp and pronounced black text and vibrant colors for visually impactful printing. Each of the G-series models offers print speeds of up to 8.8 images per minute (ipm) in B/W and 5.0 ipm in color<sup>4</sup> and can produce a borderless<sup>5</sup> 4 x 6-inch photo in approximately 60 seconds<sup>6</sup>. In addition, the printers offer a maximum color resolution of 4800 x 1200 dpi.<sup>7</sup></p>
<p><strong>Smart, Enhanced Usability</strong></p>
<p>With Wi-Fi®<sup>1</sup> capabilities, both the PIXMA G4200 and G3200 Wireless MegaTank All-In-One Printers can help users increase their productivity by allowing users to print from almost anywhere. By simply using a smartphone and the Canon PRINT app, users can easily access PIXMA Cloud Link<sup>8</sup> to print photos and documents from popular online social platforms and services, such as Instagram®, Facebook®, Twitter®, Flickr®, Photobucket®, Dropbox®, Evernote®, Google Drive™ and Microsoft® OneDrive®, as well as from Canon Creative Park. The PIXMA G4200 and G3200 printers also support Google Cloud Print™, for printing from Gmail™ and Google Docs™ on a compatible mobile device, and from the Google Chrome™ browser for Mac®, Windows®, Linux® and Chrome™ computers.</p>
<p>The PIXMA G-series printers are available today with the PIXMA G1200 MegaTank Single Function Printer available for $249.99, the PIXMA G2200 MegaTank All-In-One Printer available for $269.99, the PIXMA G3200 Wireless MegaTank All-In-One Printer available for $299.99 and the PIXMA G4200 Wireless MegaTank All-In-One Printer available for $399.99.</p>
<p>For more information and a detailed listing of all product features, please visit: <a title="" href="https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/about/newsroom/press-releases/press-release-details/2016/20161227-PIXMA/20161227-PIXMA/!ut/p/z1/jZDNDoIwEISfiOy2kGKPbQGpARUSBXsxXEQSBWKIB59e_LkYYnUPm0zy7WxmwEAJpq2uTV0NTddWp1HvDNunWTyLtcJk7q4QRcj9MFfClT6B4gnglxEI5p97C2Ds9otfD8YE9JKqtAbTV8PRadpDByVFwl6bUOo7a12mYqILMJ_umHMfBQtYzJcSSUTsQKaZHdChNwG20hsBHiiXRo-Mb8BSQX_elLdEct3o-g5x0E2C/shop.usa.canon.com/gseries" target="_self"><b>shop.usa.canon.com/gseries</b></a>.</p>
<p><strong>About Canon U.S.A., Inc.</strong></p>
<p>Canon U.S.A., Inc., is a leading provider of consumer, business-to-business, and industrial digital imaging solutions to the United States and to Latin America and the Caribbean (excluding Mexico) markets. With approximately $31 billion in global revenue, its parent company, Canon Inc. (NYSE:CAJ), ranks third overall in U.S. patents granted in 2015† and is one of Fortune Magazine’s World’s Most Admired Companies in 2016. Canon U.S.A. is committed to the highest level of customer satisfaction and loyalty, providing 100 percent U.S.-based consumer service and support for all of the products it distributes. Canon U.S.A. is dedicated to its<i> Kyosei</i> philosophy of social and environmental responsibility. In 2014, the Canon Americas Headquarters secured LEED® Gold certification, a recognition for the design, construction, operations and maintenance of high-performance green buildings. To keep apprised of the latest news from Canon U.S.A., sign up for the Company’s RSS news feed by visiting <a href="https://www.usa.canon.com/rss" target="_self">www.usa.canon.com/rss</a> and follow us on Twitter @CanonUSA. For media inquiries, please contact <a href="mailto:[email protected]" target="_self">[email protected]</a>.</p>
<p align="center">#  #  #</p>
<p>† Based on weekly patent counts issued by United States Patent and Trademark Office.</p>
<p>Availability and specifications are subject to change without notice.</p>
<p><sup>1</sup> Wireless printing requires a working network with wireless 802.11 b/g/n capability. Wireless performance may vary based on terrain and distance between the printer and wireless network clients.</p>
<p><sup>2</sup> Page Yield is the estimated value based on Canon individual test method using the ISO/IEC 24712 chart and continuous printing simulation with the replacement after initial setup.</p>
<p><sup>3</sup> Initial ink installation set up to get the printer ready to print. This installation time does not include machine setup and driver installation.</p>
<p><sup>4</sup> IPM print speeds are based on the default speed printer driver mode using black and white and color text patterns. Print speed is measured as soon as first page begins to feed into printer and will vary depending on system configuration, interface, software, document complexity, print mode, types of paper used, and page coverage.</p>
<p><sup>5</sup> Envelopes and High Resolution Paper are NOT supported for borderless printing.</p>
<p><sup>6</sup> Photo print speeds are based on the standard mode driver setting using photo test pattern(s) and select Canon Photo Paper. Print speed is measured as soon as the first page begins to feed into the printer and will vary depending on system configuration, interface, software, document complexity, print mode, types of paper used and page coverage<sup>.</sup></p>
<p><sup>7</sup> Resolution may vary based on printer driver setting. Color ink droplets can be placed with a horizontal pitch of 1/4800 inch at minimum.</p>
<p><sup>8</sup> Requires an Internet connection and the Canon PRINT Inkjet/SELPHY app, available for free on the App Store and at Google Play. Compatible with Apple devices running iOS 7.0 or later, and Android mobile devices running Android 4.0 or later. Your device must be connected to the same working network with wireless 802.11 b/g/n capability as your printer.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Hesbehindyou (Dec 27, 2016)

Crikey, first ever post about a printer that got me interested!


----------



## JonAustin (Dec 27, 2016)

*Huge reduction in ink costs*

With only 4 ink colors and a maximum (U.S.) print size of 8.5 x 14", none of these will replace my Pixma PRO-100, but it's nice to see Canon addressing the ink tank capacity and ink pricing issues in a range of consumer-priced printers.

At list prices of $18 for 135ml of black ink and $12 for 70ml of each color, these inks are 10% and 13% of the price of the PRO-100's CLI-42s per unit of volume! I might just have to make room for one of these for my everyday inkjet printing tasks.


----------



## Antono Refa (Dec 28, 2016)

I'm surprised Canon dumped the proprietary ink cartridges, and allows the users to fill the tanks directly.

Will wait to see if Canon put in some other protection mechanism in.


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 28, 2016)

I hope it sells well enough to encourage them to put out a wider version.... preferably before my birthday


----------



## ExodistPhotography (Dec 28, 2016)

Nice to see the USA getting this. This is what is used all over asia. When I moved to the Philippines I could not get ink for my Canon printer. So I bought a Epson with factory ink tanks. So nice to just squirt more ink in when you need to.. Ink is crap loads cheaper also.. Only thing is you need to use the printer often or the print head will get clogged.. So at least once per week you need to print 3 or 4 pages at high detail that are saturated with various colors. Like some random crap you last took a photo of.. Just to keep them head nozzles from getting clogged.


----------



## JonAustin (Dec 28, 2016)

ExodistPhotography said:


> ... Only thing is you need to use the printer often or the print head will get clogged.. So at least once per week you need to print 3 or 4 pages at high detail that are saturated with various colors ... Just to keep them head nozzles from getting clogged.



I've heard that this is an issue with Epson inkjets, but in over 10 years of ownership of multiple Canon (dye-based) inkjet printers, I've never had an issue with clogging, even when weeks pass between uses. I wonder if it will be an issue with the inks (particularly the pigment-based black) in this new series.


----------



## ExodistPhotography (Dec 30, 2016)

JonAustin said:


> I've heard that this is an issue with Epson inkjets, but in over 10 years of ownership of multiple Canon (dye-based) inkjet printers, I've never had an issue with clogging, even when weeks pass between uses. I wonder if it will be an issue with the inks (particularly the pigment-based black) in this new series.



It could be the cheaper quality budget inks used. I have had mine over a year now and the only ink I have refilled was black. So the ones in it are Epson inks still. But $8 for 4 ink refills that last over a year at a time, so I never complain. I spend more on paper.. LOL


----------



## pardus (Jan 7, 2017)

They talk about it being great for heavy print users but what about occasional ones. What drives me nuts is that I don't use my printer all that often and seems like the ink dries out. I get like 50-100 pages before I have to replace the cartridge on my epson or kodak. I would love to get a good new printer that can get occasional results and even 25% of their print qty projections.


----------

